# Snow wolf Mini



## Necropolis (6/12/18)

Hi,

Looking to buy a snow wolf mini 80w - preferably a silver one but I'm not set on that.

Does anyone have stock?

Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/12/18)

Welcome back @Necropolis 
Are you back for holiday?

Couldnt find the snow wolf mini at a few vendors i looked at now
Probably older and not being stocked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necropolis (7/12/18)

Silver said:


> Welcome back @Necropolis
> Are you back for holiday?
> 
> Couldnt find the snow wolf mini at a few vendors i looked at now
> Probably older and not being stocked


Thanks!

Yeah back in SA for a holiday.

Seems to be that it's not available anymore - will have to consider other alternatives 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

